# portmaster -D -w -r gettext stop in kdelibs



## mfaridi (Jun 14, 2010)

I want update all packages are depends on gettext so I run this command 

```
portmaster -D -w -r gettext
```
 and after sometimes I see this error 

```
usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1013: error: expected `)' before 's1'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1013: error: expected primary-expression before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1016: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1018: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1020: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1022: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1024: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1026: error: expected initializer before 'const'
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1069: error: expected initializer before '&' token
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1070: error: expected initializer before '&' token
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1083: error: 'Q_MOVABLE_TYPE' has not been declared
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1083: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before ';' token
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:1085: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'Q_DECLARE_OPERATORS_FOR_FLAGS'
gmake[2]: *** [kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/kio/kpasswdserver.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Scanning dependencies of target krossqtsplugin
[ 47%] Building CXX object kross/qts/CMakeFiles/krossqtsplugin.dir/krossqtsplugin_automoc.o
gmake[1]: *** [kio/CMakeFiles/kio.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
[ 47%] Building CXX object kross/qts/CMakeFiles/krossqtsplugin.dir/plugin.o
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libkrossqtsplugin.so
[ 47%] Built target krossqtsplugin
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4.

===>>> make failed for x11/kdelibs4
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kdelibs-4.4.3 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for amarok-2.3.0_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
when I tun this command 

```
portmaster -D -w -r gettext -x kde
```
I see that error again and I can not upgrade


----------



## hydra (Jun 14, 2010)

Have you sorted out the updates before 20100530 in /usr/ports/UPDATING (especially the KDE stuff mentioned 20100511) ? If yes, clean all working directories, update the ports tree and try again. If it doesn't help OR you haven't followed the UPDATING notes, remove all ports and reinstall from scratch (or follow the orders 20100530 and try again later).


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 14, 2010)

I update KDE stuff mentioned 20100511 . I have very old KDE and update it with read /usr/ports/UPDATING , but right now I want update all packages are depend on gettext


----------



## hydra (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe the best thing would be to reinstall everything from scratch. Make a copy of /usr/local/etc, note down the output of *pkg_info*, then delete all ports with *pkg_delete -af*. Delete everything in /usr/ports except for the distfiles, create a backup and remove */var/db/ports*, remove /var/db/portsnap. Reboot your machine, download the ports infrastructure with *portsnap fetch extract* and use the attached script to rebuild your FreeBSD (I recommend doing fetch, config and then install while enjoying a bike-ride or something similar). Adjust the _$wish_ variable in the script to fit your needs.


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 15, 2010)

with your guide I must delete all thing and start from scratch , but I use FreeBSD in office and I use it for my work and if I start from begin , I have to spend many time to compile many thing and my boss do not let me , my system is production system and I use this system for check our server and services


----------



## hydra (Jun 15, 2010)

You don't really start from scratch, because your settings remain - all you need are the new binaries. It's your choice, either try later with the newer port tree, leave your system running as is (do you want to upgrade because of new some features ?) or delete everything and set up a light WM like Fluxbox. You should be able to compile it quite fast and while working in the minimalistic WM, you can compile KDE or GNOME. Besides, you can connect to servers from the console. Or you really need Xorg to work (OpenOffice, non-cli web-browser) ?


----------

